# what is the engine code for the 1998 se maxima



## S15 SR20DET (Dec 23, 2003)

i just want to know what the engine code for my 98 maxima bc i wondered if i had a 300zx engine and i guess i do have the z engine.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

Vq30de?


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

The 300zx uses the V*G*30de (and vg30de-tt)...If you find pics on the net you will be able to immediately tell that the Maxima and 300zx engines look MUCH different.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

the VQ30DE is similar to the 350Z motor, but it is not the same...

the 98 has the VQ30DE


----------



## 96_vqmax (May 14, 2003)

The earlier Max 90-94 had the 300ZX motor(vg30de),which has iron block and timing belt.The 95-99 Max had the vq30de motor,which has alum block and had timing chain.


----------



## Imobejoas (Jul 4, 2003)

BlueBOB said:


> the VQ30DE is similar to the 350Z motor, but it is not the same...
> 
> the 98 has the VQ30DE



WOHOO!! I got it right!! Waht do I win?!


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

Imobejoas said:


> WOHOO!! I got it right!! Waht do I win?!


 a thumbs up!


----------



## MaximaSE96 (Jun 24, 2003)

90-up NA Z motor vg30de iron block alum head timing belt twin cam
90-94 SOHC Maxima vg30e iron block alum hea timing belt
92-94 DOHC Maxima vg30de iron block alum head timing belt twin cam
95-99 DOHC Maxima vq30de alum block alum head timing chain twin cam


----------



## ceasars chariot (Mar 14, 2004)

vq30de


----------



## Maxima10to1 (Mar 27, 2004)

the 92-94 maxima se is a VE30DE


----------



## FLAVOR247 (Dec 20, 2003)

Vq30de :thumbup:


----------

